# SW Stores in the East End?



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I noticed there are TONS of SW stores in the west end of the city but the only ones I know of in the east are American Fish Breeders and Big Al's. Is there nothing else???


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Maple Reef Aquatics - Ajax
NAFB - Scarborough
Reef Aquatica - Scarborough
Sea-U-Marine - Markham


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

only 2 i know of here lol 
i feel your pain , car broke down too pain in the butt for me right now lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

My friend took me to a store today tung hoi aquarium Co
4465 sheppard ave e #7 647-430-7861
I just got a pump reg 120 for 60 .
i did get a huge featherduster for 15 bux , it is actually 3 featherdusters on the twisting tubes.....she has a purple tang 30 bux omg i couldnt believe it 
I think on most live stock for salt water you need to order ,she has a good magizine to pick through too.
A very small store but they have 2 stores .and salt water stuff is usually gone the same day lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> My friend took me to a store today tung hoi aquarium Co
> 4465 sheppard ave e #7 647-430-7861
> I just got a pump reg 120 for 60 .
> i did get a huge featherduster for 15 bux , it is actually 3 featherdusters on the twisting tubes.....she has a purple tang 30 bux omg i couldnt believe it
> ...


For me I'm not a big fan of stores that bring a shipment in and sell it of in 48hrs. I'd like to see them hold on to it for a week or two but I understand where they are coming from.

I haven't heard of this place before, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh no aparently they have 2 stores and the other supposed to be biggerlol
and thats where they get it from .the other one is on hwy 7 in markham


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*Tung Hoi*

I bought some F8 and GSP Puffers from her. They're doing fine so far.

W


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Do they carry freshwater as well? Tung hoi farms is where most of my goldfish come from in China.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Do they carry freshwater as well? Tung hoi farms is where most of my goldfish come from in China.


If you are planning a trip there this weekend, YOU HAVE TO TELL ME AND CIDDIAN!!! We both want to go there (Blossom too).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know lucky's and Aquapets both have salt water tanks, but I have no idea of the quality. I'd guess good, and Lucky's always has neat little lobster/shrimps that I 'd love to get one day.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I know lucky's and Aquapets both have salt water tanks, but I have no idea of the quality. I'd guess good, and Lucky's always has neat little lobster/shrimps that I 'd love to get one day.


I like Lucky's as well..They always laugh at the things I buy or ask for. I think they find how much I like snails and that I like to hand pick them amusing, but they tolerate me.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> If you are planning a trip there this weekend, YOU HAVE TO TELL ME AND CIDDIAN!!! We both want to go there (Blossom too).


Saturday I have an Army bbq. Sunday I am free  And i live right off of Sheppard. Could you arrange it with the chip truck guy to be there too?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll see what I can do for you!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i wish ,i cant go anywhere for a week at least untill the pups are out of the woods i need some powerheads she sells for 15 bux's


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

UnderTheSea said:


> Maple Reef Aquatics - Ajax
> NAFB - Scarborough
> Reef Aquatica - Scarborough
> Sea-U-Marine - Markham



I went to Reef Aquatica's website, his prices seem really high! Have you ever purchased anything here? Maple Reef Aquatics has way better prices!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I cantt be possitive but i got spiders either from big als or NAFB so you know i wont be going to them lol
i made and order from maplereefaquatics,and am very pleased so far ,still watching them and they look great cant see any bad stuff yet .
Getting new tank sunday!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you buy the Oceanic BioCube?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like he sold that already so we are having one delivered.
But i cant go anywhere to see anything now so ill stop looking in the for sale adds,im very tired waking up 6 times a night when pups cry lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> looks like he sold that already so we are having one delivered.
> But i cant go anywhere to see anything now so ill stop looking in the for sale adds,im very tired waking up 6 times a night when pups cry lol


You bought a new one???!!! WOW!


----------

